# Little Orange Balls



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm cutting at 1 inch with the Swardman and in the last week to 2 weeks have hit the yard with PGR, Prodiamine and Celsius. The yard looks fantastic.

I was picking up leaves on the yard this morning with my rotary mower before I cut with my Swardman when I noticed some areas with small patches of orange balls on the tips of the grass blades. The underlying grass looks healthy, they just have these balls sitting on top. It was early this morning and the grass was still wet with dew and this past week has had a ton of rain day and night.

It doesn't meet the description of any fungus I can find, was just wondering if someone could ID it and what if anything I should do.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Update: here's my lawn after mowing. It doesn't look overly stressed. The balls are gone after mowing. Maybe that will be that. Any thoughts are appreciated though


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Dude I nominate @gatormac2112 for LOTM!!


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Dude I nominate for LOTM!!


Thanks! But I would have to politely decline....there's a reason I didn't show my flower beds :lol:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

gatormac2112 said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I nominate for LOTM!!
> ...


Haha, but I'm talking about the lawn man not no flower beds. Decline revoked


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks like mushrooms...I get them from time to time.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Looks like mushrooms...I get them from time to time.


+1

I usually get them too when I have consecutive days of rain but I have noticed since I started collecting the clippings that I don't get them as often or as many anymore. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Awesome! I got worried at first. I'm not afraid of a few mushrooms


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Mushrooms.

Technically a fungus. Means you have a lot of moisture in the lawn. Make sure to have some preventative fungicide apps. Mushrooms are often a sign of a problem that could manifest in the form of diseased grass later down the road due to rain.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah, with a week of solid rain it has been damp. I do have some fungicides and planned to apply one when temps called for it which should be in the next month probably.

I already treated dollar spot earlier in the season


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Update:

Have no more orange balls or mushrooms and the yard is currently weed free. However, when mowing today I noticed this orange dust when emptying the grass catcher





I know fungal rust is supposed to do that, I've never had rust before though and can't see any evidence of it in the yard. The yard still looks like the photo in a previous post above.

Should I be concerned? It seems like there's always something to worry about :lol:


----------



## Foxhound (Jul 20, 2018)

Here's a video about removing mushrooms from the lawn. The ones in the video in their early stage resemble the ones in your pic. I watch this guy's videos from time to time and he has some good info when it comes to the lawn.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPoGX7zmAkY


----------



## Foxhound (Jul 20, 2018)

The orange dust may be spores from the mushrooms. He talks about how to prevent the spreading of the spores in the video. It seems pretty time consuming for the whole yard though.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Foxhound said:


> The orange dust may be spores from the mushrooms. He talks about how to prevent the spreading of the spores in the video. It seems pretty time consuming for the whole yard though.


Thanks for the video!


----------



## Foxhound (Jul 20, 2018)

You're welcome.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Very nice looking lawn.


----------

